# Lustre on Gentoo

## ninjabadger

Has anybody had any success installing lustre on gentoo and if so what kernel did you patch in order to get it.

Also:

A kernels a kernel right? I know there will be some things that gentoo is specifically patched for like udev but if i were to say put on a SuSE kernel it should work with minimal teaking?  This would get me the Lustre patches and i could then add any gentoo oriented things i would need?

----------

## madchaz

A kernel is a kernel, so in theory, it "should" work if you use the suse kernel. But I'd keep a backup of your working kernel just in case SuSe added something that broke your system.

----------

## ninjabadger

Yeah, id do that anyway   :Very Happy: 

Even if i was just updating gentoo-sources,

thanks for the confirmation, i know it sounds simple "A kernel is a kernel" but i needed that extra confirmation

----------

## BernieKe

I just successfully compiled lustre and a lustre patched kernel on gentoo-amd64.

I used vanilla-2.6.12.6 and followed the manual (using quilt) to patch the kernel.

I did not use the quilt in portage, since that one was behaving differently than the manual pointed out, so I took the quilt version from the link given in the manual.

We're still waiting for our 60 blades to arrive, so I don't know if all this will actually work...

----------

